# A bad year



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

So this year 2 horses that i know have both sadly passed away. First was a horse that went to my riding club, he was an amazing boy, one of those amazing shoolmasters, the type of horse that would go far and did get pretty far. He wasnt very old and he broke a bone in his leg and went through massive surgerys and he was such a strong boy and I watched as he recovered over the months with his amazing owner keeping him happy and pain free. Then she moved out of state and he went to friends of the family. I found out a few weeks back that he passed away from colic. Its so sad, he had such a bright future, was such an amazing horse  so beautiful. 
Then there was sonnett  My love <3
He was leased to my riding club and rode him alot, and looked after him and he was like my horse, he felt like it at times and I used to pretend one day I'd buy him. The other day I was getting ready for a party when my mother came in and told me Sonnett was dead. I sat down shakily and asked what happened. Apparently someone driving past the paddocks noticed a horse laying on the ground in an awkward position, stopped to have a look and watched as the horse tried to get back on his legs. When he tried to get up thats when disaster struck and he broke his leg :'( The best thing was to put him down. Its been 3 days now that Sonnetts been gone and I still cant believe it. He was an oldie, but it was his time to go. Looking at the videos I have of me and him in a gykhana makes me smile and cry at the same time. He was so amazing, to me he was one in a million. Even though he wasnt my horse he still felt like it. And now I will never see him again which hurts


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Really sorry to hear of your losses, especially Sonnet. Its so unfortunate these things happen, but everything happens for a reason, and hopefully you can give the love and care you gave Sonnet to another xxx


----------

